# Temperature



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys just wondering after I temp surf what should my V3 temp be for pulling a shot?

Fancy doing some tests just to make sure I am pulling the shot at the rite time and temp ?

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mike361 said:


> Guys just wondering after I temp surf what should my V3 temp be for pulling a shot?


Have a look at this clip - it's what I used to do with my Silvia to ensure temp stability during extraction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good starting point there . I used this also . Once you have your head round this then you can start to think about what temperature you extract a bean depending on the type of bean and how you experience the taste ( hence on higher end machines the ability to change the extraction temperature , and why some people pid the machines ...)


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

So whats the average temp then 85 - 90 degrees?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For good balanced espresso extraction, you want a brew temp around 90-95c. Lower, and the shot will tend towards acidic/sour - above, it will tend towards bitter. Temp surfing the Silvia, as in the above clip, will give you a shot temp of around 95c. Obviously, you can delay extraction even further when the light goes out which will mean the temp will drop below around 95c during extraction. It's a good idea to play around with temp surfing and working out what's best for your set up.


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For good balanced espresso extraction, you want a brew temp around 90-95c. Lower, and the shot will tend towards acidic/sour - above, it will tend towards bitter. Temp surfing the Silvia, as in the above clip, will give you a shot temp of around 95c. Obviously, you can delay extraction even further when the light goes out which will mean the temp will drop below around 95c during extraction. It's a good idea to play around with temp surfing and working out what's best for your set up.


You are referring to the temp at the group head, not at boiler, right?

e.g. these two videos show the temperature achieved with temp surfing (with and without cooling flush), however these are temperatures in the boiler?


----------

